# Sim City trotz Problemen mit Verkaufsrekord: 1,1 Millionen Exemplare in 2 Wochen



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City trotz Problemen mit Verkaufsrekord: 1,1 Millionen Exemplare in 2 Wochen*

					All der Ärger mit den Sim City Servern hat Spieler nicht davon abgehalten, das Spiel binnen zwei Wochen 1,1 Millionen Mal zu kaufen. Alleine 54 Prozent davon gehen auf digitale Distributionswege zurück. Bei EA freut man sich und Maxis gelobt schnelle Besserung der Probleme - vor allem im Serverbereich.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City trotz Problemen mit Verkaufsrekord: 1,1 Millionen Exemplare in 2 Wochen*


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. März 2013)

Zwei Befürchtungen werden wahr:
1. EA kann es egal sein, wenn einige wenige SimCity boykottieren.
2. Die Masse der Verbraucher lernt nichts dazu.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. März 2013)

Und dann beschweren sich alle über Online Zwang  
Ich bin froh keiner dieser 1,1 Millionen zu sein die mir die Spiele verhunzen


----------



## BartholomO (19. März 2013)

Ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, hab es selber auch sehr interessant gefunden, es mir aber nicht geholt wegen dem scheiß. Kenne auch noch 3-4 andere die es genau wegen des Onlinezwanges nicht geholt haben. 
Aber so wies aussieht juckt des die Mehrheit der Spieler nicht und somit auch die Entwickler nicht.


----------



## Julian1303 (19. März 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Und dann beschweren sich alle über Online Zwang
> Ich bin froh keiner dieser 1,1 Millionen zu sein die mir die Spiele verhunzen


 
Bin auch keiner davon. Betas teste ich nur ohne dafür bezahlen zu müssen


----------



## sonnywhite (19. März 2013)

vor allem setzt man so noch mehr DLC´s ab da man ja nur die standart edition von z.B.: BF3 bekommt...ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt ;P
meiner meinung nach alles genau so geplant. immer mehr nutzen dadurch origin und für EA is die rechnung super aufgegangen...leider....


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. März 2013)

Lieber Online Zwang als wenn sie irgendwann sagen : Ja ok ein Spiel entwickeln lohnt sich nicht mehr kommt halt stattdessen irgendso ein Free To Play Sch...


----------



## Infernal-jason (19. März 2013)

Ein schwarzer Tag für die Gamer die noch bei verstand sind.


----------



## sonnywhite (19. März 2013)

EA Origin: Neuer Nutzerrekord und neue Sicherheitsprobleme
Bei EA regnets grad richtig sch....e ;P
is denen nur zu wünschen!


----------



## ZeroX360 (19. März 2013)

Frage mich ob die Rückläufer noch mit drinne sind. 
Oder die realen Zahlen abzüglich der Rücksender.


----------



## Roterfred (19. März 2013)

So wird sich nie was ändern Da sehen sie sich jetzt bestätigt das sie Müll rausbingen können und es wir eh an die was vorher alles Meckernten Leuten verkauft.. Leute so wird sich nie was ändern!!


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2013)

Fragt sich wie viele es für 60€ gekauft haben und wie viele es sich in Indien für knapp 20€ geholt haben.


----------



## ghorgal (19. März 2013)

echt erbärmlich wie viele sich von ea absichtlich über den ladentisch ziehen lassen. da freut man sich auf ein echtes simcity, dann kommt so ein social-mist-game (a la facebook browsergame) raus der nicht mal gescheit programmiert ist (lemmings war da besser), man sich keine anständige metropole mehr bauen kann und ea sich den onlinezwang zusammelügt.

die welt kann man verstehen, aber medienverstörte menschen nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2013)

Schade, alle maulen wegen der Server aber rennen wie die Lemminge auf die Steilküste zu. Danke an die 1,1 Mio die gekauft haben, so wird sich nie was ändern und der Kunde bleibt der Esel im Kuhstall


----------



## DarkMo (19. März 2013)

um meine schweren, tiefgreifenden gedanken zu dieser problematik ausdruck zu verleihen reicht mir gerade ein wort:

traurig.


----------



## bootzeit (19. März 2013)

Armes Deutschland oder besser gesagt: Arme Menschheit . Ich schäme mich beinahe ein Mensch zu sein.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (19. März 2013)

Naja, ich glaube sowieso das viele der Käufer einfach "standard-gamer" sind welche kaufen was sich toll anhört oder weil sie den Namen Sim City kennen und mochten. Meines erachtens wird sich das erst richtig beim Nachfolger auswirken was sie mit diesem Release vermasselt haben - wesentlich mehr treue Sim City Käufer werden beim nächstenmal erstmal abwarten und schauen was passiert bevor sie blind vorbestellen aber wir wissen alle wer dann beim nächsten Teil die Schuld an den vergleichsweise mauen Verkaufszahlen bekommen wird. Die bösen bösen Raubkopien vermasseln dann wieder einen Erfolg - ich kann die Schlagzeile schon vor mir sehen. Die Rechnung kommt schon noch EA, sowas geht nicht spurlos an euch vorbei dafür habt ihr zuviel Mist gebaut... der Kunde merkt sich sowas schon auch wenn es vmtl viele bis dato wieder verdrängt/vergessen haben.


----------



## krutoistudent (20. März 2013)

sehr schade, das soviel verkauft wurde


----------



## Robonator (20. März 2013)

Solche Verkaufsrekorde haben meiner Meinung nach nix zu sagen. Immerhin muss man das Game ja kaufen bevor man es antesten und für ******* erklären kann  
Wobei Sim City 5 ja nun nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss. Eher der ganze Mist den EA da mit dem Spiel baut


----------



## Cett (20. März 2013)

Also meiner Ansicht nach ist all die Aufregung vergebene Mühe, denn was bringt es euch denn sich darüber zu Ärgern ? Also ich sehe den Nutzen nicht. Der neue Sim City Teil gefällt offensichtlich vielen Menschen und das ist doch positiv. Aus Sicht der Spieler die noch mit älteren aber meiner Meinung weitestgehend nach qualitativ hochwertigeren Spielen aufgewachsen sind, wird das Spiel allerdings weniger etwas sein.

Der ewige Wandel lässt eben auch nicht die Spiele kalt und so kommt es, dass die Industrie und die Zielgruppe verändert. Aber die Frage ist was all die Aufregung bringt ? Die Veteranen hier unter uns sollten wissen, dass EA sich eben an eine andere Gruppe richtet und damit kann man schon von vornherein Ärger vermeiden. Denn wenn man überlegt was der Kern von Spielen ist, ist es am Ende einzig und alleine der Spaß.

Der Punkt ist einfach, dass ihr, jeder für sich, sich an den Markt anpassen sollte wenn man Ärger vermeiden will. Ein einfaches Beispiel ist EA Titel komplett zu umgehen wenn ihr bereits wisst, dass EA nichts für euch ist, oder wenn es wirklich dramatisch ist eben weniger Pc Spielen und seinen Spaß woanders suchen und eben die alten Titel, von denen es auch so einige geben sollte noch einmal Spielen.

Ein Grundsatz bei mir lautet, stecke nur in das Energie hinein was du auch direkt beeinflussen und damit verändern kannst alles andere ist vergeben Mühe.


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2013)

Cett schrieb:


> Ein Grundsatz bei mir lautet, stecke nur in das Energie hinein was du auch direkt beeinflussen und damit verändern kannst alles andere ist vergeben Mühe.


 die worte des jahrtausends ><


----------



## HomeboyST (20. März 2013)

Unabhängig um diese ganze Gängelung von EA etc. 

Aber sagen die ganzen Publisher nicht das es sich nicht lohnt rein etwas für den PC zu entwickeln ? 
Jetzt haben wir auf PC Ebene Verkaufsrekorde...  Naja.. Wir werden trotzdem nur mickrige Portierungen bekommen.


----------



## HomeboyST (20. März 2013)

Unabhängig um diese ganze Gängelung von EA etc. 

Aber sagen die ganzen Publisher nicht das es sich nicht lohnt rein etwas für den PC zu entwickeln ? 
Jetzt haben wir auf PC Ebene Verkaufsrekorde...  Naja.. Wir werden trotzdem nur mickrige Portierungen bekommen.


----------



## blakedj06 (20. März 2013)

Ach immer wenn irgendwas scharf kritisiert wird hauen Firmen später irgendwelche Statistiken raus wie oft das Game doch dennoch gekauft worden ist usw. Das gleiche wie bei Call of Duty.

Wollen uns beweisen "uns doch egal wie Ihr das Spiel findet haben dennoch Kohle gemacht"

Ob man der ganzen Sache Glauben schenken kann ist fraglich....


----------



## Andrej (20. März 2013)

Ich bin mir sicher,dass 90% der Menschen die sich das Spiel gekauft haben,haben es sich vorbestellt.
Mich würden eher die zahlen der letzten Woche interessieren,oder der letzten 3-5 Tage.

Habs mir zum Glück nicht geholt.


----------

